# GPU-z 0.4.4 & 0.4.5 not reporting accurate GPU temp.



## HarryYTM (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, I use GPU-z a lot to monitor the GPU Tempature of my GTX 480, I found out that starting from GPU-z 0.4.4, the GPU Temperature no more accurate, I switch back to 0.4.3 and don't have this issues? Possible bugs?

e.g.: 76C => 72C => 70C

Detail:
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM: Corsair DDR3-1600 3x2GB
CPU: Intel Core i7 920@Default Clock
M/B: ASUS P6T


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 19, 2010)

How do you know it isn't accurate?


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 19, 2010)

maybe the problem is the new ones are much more accurate


----------



## HarryYTM (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is the log generated by GPU-z 0.4.5
        Date        , GPU Shader Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , PCB Temperature [°C] ,
2010-08-20 03:38:37 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:38 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:39 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:40 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:41 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:42 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:43 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:44 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:45 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:46 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:47 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:48 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:49 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:50 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:51 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:52 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:53 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:54 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:55 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:56 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:57 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:58 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:59 ,                810.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:00 ,                810.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:01 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:03 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:04 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:05 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:06 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:07 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:08 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:09 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:10 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:11 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:12 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:13 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:14 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:15 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:16 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:17 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:18 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:19 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:20 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:21 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:22 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:23 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:24 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:25 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:26 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:27 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:28 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:29 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:30 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:31 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:32 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:33 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:34 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:35 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:36 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:37 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:38 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               60.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:39 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               60.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:40 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               60.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:41 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:42 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:43 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:44 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:45 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:46 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:47 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:48 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:49 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:50 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:51 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:52 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:53 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:54 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:55 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:56 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:57 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:58 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               62.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:59 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               62.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:40:00 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               62.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:40:01 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               62.0   ,


----------



## HarryYTM (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is the log generated by GPU-z 0.4.5 when I run Heaven 2.1 for few minutes. See how the temperature change? 71 -> 84 -> 89......
How come the temperature raise more then 10 degrees in just 1 second?

        Date        , GPU Shader Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , PCB Temperature [°C] ,
2010-08-20 03:38:37 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:38 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:39 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:40 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:41 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:42 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:43 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:44 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:45 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:46 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:47 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:48 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:49 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:50 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:51 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:52 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:53 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:54 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:55 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:56 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:57 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:58 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:38:59 ,                810.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:00 ,                810.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:01 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:03 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:04 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:05 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:06 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:07 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:08 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:09 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:10 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:11 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:12 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:13 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:14 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               57.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:15 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:16 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:17 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:18 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:19 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:20 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:21 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:22 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:23 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:24 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:25 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:26 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               58.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:27 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:28 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:29 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:30 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:31 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:32 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:33 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:34 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:35 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:36 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:37 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:38 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               60.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:39 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               60.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:40 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               60.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:41 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:42 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:43 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:44 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:45 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:46 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:47 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:48 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:49 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               60.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:50 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:51 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:52 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:53 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:54 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.3   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:55 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.5   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:56 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:57 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               61.8   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:58 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               62.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:39:59 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               62.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:40:00 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               62.0   ,
2010-08-20 03:40:01 ,               1401.0   ,               89.0   ,               62.0   ,


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 19, 2010)

works fine here. are those on load or idle


----------



## HarryYTM (Aug 19, 2010)

Not idle, that was running Heaven 2.1.

2010-08-20 03:38:45 Heaven 2.1 start loading data
2010-08-20 03:38:59 Heaven 2.1 finish loading data and 3D animation starts


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Load changes, temperate changes, simple as that.


----------



## HarryYTM (Aug 19, 2010)

@newtekie1 What do you mean?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 19, 2010)

HarryYTM said:


> @newtekie1 What do you mean?



The GPU load put on the GPU by the benchmark will effect temperatures, sometimes the effect will happen in less then a second.


----------



## HarryYTM (Aug 19, 2010)

This is the log generated by GPU-z 0.4.3, see the differences? 

Date        , GPU Shader Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [蚓] , PCB Temperature [蚓] , GPU Temperature [蚓] , PCB Temperature [蚓] , GPU Load [%] ,
2010-08-20 04:12:53 ,                101.0   ,               72.0   ,               58.0   ,               66.5   ,               58.8   ,          4   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:54 ,               1401.0   ,               74.0   ,               58.0   ,               68.5   ,               58.8   ,          5   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:55 ,               1401.0   ,               75.0   ,               58.0   ,               69.5   ,               58.8   ,          6   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:56 ,               1401.0   ,               75.0   ,               58.0   ,               69.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:57 ,               1401.0   ,               75.0   ,               58.0   ,               69.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:58 ,               1401.0   ,               75.0   ,               58.0   ,               69.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:59 ,               1401.0   ,               75.0   ,               58.0   ,               69.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:00 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:01 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:02 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:03 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          2   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:04 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:05 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:06 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          2   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:07 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          1   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:08 ,                810.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          1   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:09 ,                810.0   ,               77.0   ,               58.0   ,               71.5   ,               58.8   ,          4   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:10 ,               1401.0   ,               79.0   ,               58.0   ,               73.5   ,               58.8   ,         83   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:11 ,               1401.0   ,               79.0   ,               58.0   ,               73.5   ,               58.8   ,         56   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:12 ,               1401.0   ,               80.0   ,               58.0   ,               74.5   ,               58.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:13 ,               1401.0   ,               81.0   ,               58.0   ,               75.5   ,               58.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:14 ,               1401.0   ,               81.0   ,               58.0   ,               75.5   ,               58.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:15 ,               1401.0   ,               82.0   ,               58.0   ,               76.5   ,               58.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:17 ,               1401.0   ,               82.0   ,               59.0   ,               76.5   ,               59.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:18 ,               1401.0   ,               82.0   ,               58.0   ,               76.5   ,               58.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:19 ,               1401.0   ,               82.0   ,               59.0   ,               76.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:20 ,               1401.0   ,               83.0   ,               59.0   ,               77.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:21 ,               1401.0   ,               83.0   ,               59.0   ,               77.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:22 ,               1401.0   ,               83.0   ,               59.0   ,               77.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:23 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,               78.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:24 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,               78.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:25 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,               78.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:26 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,               78.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:27 ,               1401.0   ,               85.0   ,               59.0   ,               79.5   ,               59.8   ,         92   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:28 ,               1401.0   ,               85.0   ,               59.0   ,               79.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:29 ,               1401.0   ,               85.0   ,               59.0   ,               79.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:30 ,               1401.0   ,               85.0   ,               59.0   ,               79.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:31 ,               1401.0   ,               86.0   ,               59.0   ,               80.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:32 ,               1401.0   ,               85.0   ,               59.0   ,               79.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:33 ,               1401.0   ,               86.0   ,               60.0   ,               80.8   ,               60.8   ,         86   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:34 ,               1401.0   ,               86.0   ,               60.0   ,               80.8   ,               60.8   ,         93   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:35 ,               1401.0   ,               86.0   ,               60.0   ,               80.8   ,               60.8   ,         93   ,


----------



## HarryYTM (Aug 19, 2010)

GPU load? I agree with that, therefore I added GPU Load to log options. This is the log generated by GPU-z 0.4.3, see the differences?

Date        , GPU Shader Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , PCB Temperature [°C] , GPU Temperature [°C] , PCB Temperature [°C] , GPU Load [%] ,
2010-08-20 04:12:53 ,                101.0   ,               72.0   ,               58.0   ,               66.5   ,               58.8   ,          4   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:54 ,               1401.0   ,               74.0   ,               58.0   ,               68.5   ,               58.8   ,          5   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:55 ,               1401.0   ,               75.0   ,               58.0   ,               69.5   ,               58.8   ,          6   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:56 ,               1401.0   ,               75.0   ,               58.0   ,               69.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:57 ,               1401.0   ,               75.0   ,               58.0   ,               69.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:58 ,               1401.0   ,               75.0   ,               58.0   ,               69.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:12:59 ,               1401.0   ,               75.0   ,               58.0   ,               69.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:00 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:01 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:02 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:03 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          2   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:04 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:05 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:06 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          2   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:07 ,               1401.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          1   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:08 ,                810.0   ,               76.0   ,               58.0   ,               70.5   ,               58.8   ,          1   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:09 ,                810.0   ,               77.0   ,               58.0   ,               71.5   ,               58.8   ,          4   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:10 ,               1401.0   ,               79.0   ,               58.0   ,               73.5   ,               58.8   ,         83   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:11 ,               1401.0   ,               79.0   ,               58.0   ,               73.5   ,               58.8   ,         56   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:12 ,               1401.0   ,               80.0   ,               58.0   ,               74.5   ,               58.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:13 ,               1401.0   ,               81.0   ,               58.0   ,               75.5   ,               58.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:14 ,               1401.0   ,               81.0   ,               58.0   ,               75.5   ,               58.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:15 ,               1401.0   ,               82.0   ,               58.0   ,               76.5   ,               58.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:17 ,               1401.0   ,               82.0   ,               59.0   ,               76.5   ,               59.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:18 ,               1401.0   ,               82.0   ,               58.0   ,               76.5   ,               58.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:19 ,               1401.0   ,               82.0   ,               59.0   ,               76.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:20 ,               1401.0   ,               83.0   ,               59.0   ,               77.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:21 ,               1401.0   ,               83.0   ,               59.0   ,               77.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:22 ,               1401.0   ,               83.0   ,               59.0   ,               77.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:23 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,               78.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:24 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,               78.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:25 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,               78.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:26 ,               1401.0   ,               84.0   ,               59.0   ,               78.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:27 ,               1401.0   ,               85.0   ,               59.0   ,               79.5   ,               59.8   ,         92   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:28 ,               1401.0   ,               85.0   ,               59.0   ,               79.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:29 ,               1401.0   ,               85.0   ,               59.0   ,               79.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:30 ,               1401.0   ,               85.0   ,               59.0   ,               79.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:31 ,               1401.0   ,               86.0   ,               59.0   ,               80.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:32 ,               1401.0   ,               85.0   ,               59.0   ,               79.5   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:33 ,               1401.0   ,               86.0   ,               60.0   ,               80.8   ,               60.8   ,         86   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:34 ,               1401.0   ,               86.0   ,               60.0   ,               80.8   ,               60.8   ,         93   ,
2010-08-20 04:13:35 ,               1401.0   ,               86.0   ,               60.0   ,               80.8   ,               60.8   ,         93   ,

This is generated by GPU-z 0.4.5 same settings on Heaven

        Date        , GPU Shader Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [蚓] , PCB Temperature [蚓] , GPU Temperature [蚓] , PCB Temperature [蚓] , GPU Load [%] ,
2010-08-20 04:33:19 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,          2   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:20 ,                101.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,          2   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:21 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,          4   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:22 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,          1   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:23 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:24 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:25 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:26 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:27 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:28 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:29 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:30 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,          2   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:31 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,          0   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:32 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,          1   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:33 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,          1   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:34 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,          1   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:35 ,                810.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,          1   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:36 ,                810.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,          3   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:37 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,         76   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:38 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,         60   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:39 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,         90   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:40 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,         93   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:41 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:42 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:43 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               58.0   ,               65.8   ,               58.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:44 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:45 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:46 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:47 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:48 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.3   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:49 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.0   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:50 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:51 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:52 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.3   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:53 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.5   ,         93   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:54 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:55 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.5   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:56 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:57 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.5   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:58 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:33:59 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.0   ,         85   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:00 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.8   ,         93   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:01 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               59.0   ,               65.8   ,               59.8   ,         94   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:02 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.3   ,         93   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:03 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.0   ,         94   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:04 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.3   ,         93   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:05 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:06 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:07 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:08 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:09 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:10 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:11 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:12 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:13 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               60.0   ,               65.8   ,               60.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:14 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.0   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:15 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.0   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:16 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.0   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:17 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.3   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:18 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.3   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:19 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.5   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:20 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.3   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:21 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:22 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:23 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:25 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.8   ,         94   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:26 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               65.8   ,               61.8   ,         94   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:27 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               62.0   ,               65.8   ,               62.0   ,         94   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:28 ,               1401.0   ,               71.0   ,               61.0   ,               82.5   ,               61.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:29 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               62.0   ,               82.5   ,               62.0   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:30 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               62.0   ,               82.5   ,               62.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:31 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               62.0   ,               82.5   ,               62.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:32 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               62.0   ,               82.5   ,               62.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:33 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               62.0   ,               82.5   ,               62.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:34 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               62.0   ,               82.5   ,               62.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:35 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               62.0   ,               82.5   ,               62.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:36 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               62.0   ,               82.5   ,               62.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:37 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               62.0   ,               82.5   ,               62.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:38 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               62.0   ,               82.5   ,               62.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:39 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               63.0   ,               82.5   ,               63.0   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:40 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               63.0   ,               82.5   ,               63.0   ,         94   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:41 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               63.0   ,               82.5   ,               63.3   ,         94   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:42 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               63.0   ,               82.5   ,               63.0   ,         94   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:43 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               63.0   ,               82.5   ,               63.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:44 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               63.0   ,               82.5   ,               63.5   ,         89   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:45 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               63.0   ,               82.5   ,               63.5   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:46 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               63.0   ,               82.5   ,               63.5   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:47 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               63.0   ,               82.5   ,               63.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:48 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               63.0   ,               82.5   ,               63.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:49 ,               1401.0   ,               88.0   ,               63.0   ,               84.3   ,               63.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:50 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.0   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:51 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               63.0   ,               84.3   ,               63.8   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:52 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:53 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:54 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:55 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.0   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:56 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:57 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:58 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.5   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:34:59 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.5   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:35:00 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:35:01 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:35:02 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:35:03 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               64.0   ,               84.3   ,               64.8   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:35:04 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               65.0   ,               84.3   ,               65.0   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:35:05 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               65.0   ,               84.3   ,               65.0   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:35:06 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               65.0   ,               84.3   ,               65.3   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:35:07 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               65.0   ,               84.3   ,               65.3   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:35:08 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               65.0   ,               84.3   ,               65.3   ,         96   ,
2010-08-20 04:35:09 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               65.0   ,               84.3   ,               65.3   ,         95   ,
2010-08-20 04:35:10 ,               1401.0   ,               90.0   ,               65.0   ,               84.3   ,               65.5   ,         96   ,

@newtekie1 How to explain the different?


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2010)

Could be differences in ambient temp.


----------



## HarryYTM (Aug 19, 2010)

@hat ambient temperature is 33°C during the test, not much change (+-1)


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2010)

a 2°C change in 1 second is possible, but not 17°.

i recently switched from using my own i2c code that talks to the sensor chip to nvidia's api for the communication. maybe something is broken in their code


----------



## HarryYTM (Aug 19, 2010)

@ W1zzard but how to explain that GPU-z 0.4.3 still work fine with the same driver??
Hope this bugs can be fixed, then I can switch to latest version of GPU-z.

PS: GPU-Z is an handy and awesome tool! Keep making it better and better!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2010)

which driver version are you using ?


----------



## HarryYTM (Aug 19, 2010)

I am using the latest driver，here is the screenshot, hope this helps......


----------



## xaudiox (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a similar problem with 0.4.4, after exiting a game the temp will not drop as it should, it stays at the same reading and will not drop, if i open RealTemp at the same time the temps drop fine.
V.0.4.3 was fine , havent tried 0.4.5 yet.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2010)

xaudiox said:


> I have a similar problem with 0.4.4, after exiting a game the temp will not drop as it should, it stays at the same reading and will not drop, if i open RealTemp at the same time the temps drop fine.
> V.0.4.3 was fine , havent tried 0.4.5 yet.



do you have the "refresh in background" box checked?


----------



## HarryYTM (Aug 20, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> do you have the "refresh in background" box checked?



Ya, I have that box checked all the time.........


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2010)

sry for OT guys, but HarryYTM have u tried EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner to check, if it says the samething as GPU-Z than i think it's the ur driver or just the sensor on the card that swings bcs ur airflow in ur case isn't good enought.

i use same driver as u on my GTX460 and the temps for me is the same in GPU-Z as it is in MSI Afterburner.


----------



## xaudiox (Aug 20, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> do you have the "refresh in background" box checked?


Yes, always. 0.4.3 works fine.

* ok just tested 0.4.5, all good.
I just had a prob with 0.4.4, strange !

** EDIT **

It seems 0.4.5 does still have the problem, 0.4.3 was last version that works ok.
Temps stay high and do not drop after loading GPU.
All temps are fine with RealTemp, Everest.


----------



## renzo (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like the same bug as I have here, the temperature reading stays at some value for a long time, then drops a lot.

HWMonitor and NVIDIA Inspector do not have this bug.


----------

